
Emerging technologies shaping the future of cities - mz00
https://cities.envisioning.io
======
mz00
OP here.

We're an independent and distributed research institute focused on tracking
advancement in emerging technology. Envisioning began as a series of
speculative future infographics in 2011 and have since developed visualization
tools in d3.js, a methodology for scouting emerging tech as well as our own
backend for tracking these changing data.

Today we are launching a platform for tracking tech around urban innovation
[linked] meant to help public officials make better decisions around tech and
promote more democratic futures.

AMA.

